# Clever design...



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have to give proper credit where it's due. Could be me someday.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cleverly photoshopped! 

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> cleverly photoshopped!
> 
> Scot


 its the proto type, the real ones will be made of aluminum


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like those old timey cow-catchers from 19th century steam locomotoves. In this case, good for pushing a little snow (or the occasional errant kitten) out of the way..


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Needs snow tires on the walker. And heated hand grips.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Sent the pic to my dad, he's 81. Told him now is the time to give me your '67 Ariens. He was not amused....


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

sscotsman said:


> cleverly photoshopped!
> 
> Scot


Probably is. Got it through one of those forwarded, forwarded, forwards from my neighbor. Still, it could be me someday.



detdrbuzzard said:


> its the proto type, the real ones will be made of aluminum


You're on to something there. With curled edges on the outside like on the D.O.T. trucks!



time2time said:


> Looks like those old timey cow-catchers from 19th century steam locomotoves. In this case, good for pushing a little snow (or the occasional errant kitten) out of the way..


Just as long as no animals are harmed in the process...



tinter said:


> Needs snow tires on the walker. And heated hand grips.


I think you're right. This might be the prototype like detdrbuzzard said. Actual production models might have those features as well.



scrappy said:


> Sent the pic to my dad, he's 81. Told him now is the time to give me your '67 Ariens. He was not amused....


Gee, I can't imagine why he wasn't.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> _Sent the pic to my dad, he's 81. Told him now is the time to give me your '67 Ariens. He was not amused...._
> ..................................................................................
> Gee, I can't imagine why he wasn't.


I go thru life making people make what I call "The Face". (I have a long string of Exes who can attest to that..)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BROTHER GRUNT posted that last year..


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just received it in an email, and thought it worth posting again, especially since I'm approaching that age myself.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

That's one of those fancy divining rods that you use to search for snow. And look he found some!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Zavie said:


> That's one of those fancy divining rods that you use to search for snow. And look he found some!


...and here I thought it was for clearing snow! Well son of a gun, it obviously works quite well.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

If you ask me since I am in this category but not for age though I still would stick to my sulky.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are tire chains an option for better traction in drifts


----------

